# Keeping my Resolution (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

My New Year's Resolution was to knit a few things for myself after Christmas. I am doing just that. Last week I made myself a shawl/scarf

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136423-1.html

This week I made myself a sweater. I usually wear a t-shirt and jeans or a sweatshirt so I knew a fancy or lacy sweater will never work for me. Also, I don't like a cardigan because I can never find a top that will look good with it or not bunch up underneath. I am severely fashion challenged, so a sweater that looks and feels like a sweatshirt was all I could come up with. I love it.

This would be a GREAT first sweater pattern because it is top down, knit in stockinette (all Knit) and there is no shaping. It was VERY quick and easy.

This is the free pattern...

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTmothed.php

It is a top down, super-easy knit. I made it in Lion Brand Wool Ease on size 7 needles. I made it longer in the sleeves and body because I am tall. I omitted the "Moth-eaten" effect and continued the neck ribbing on the sleeves and bottom hem. I couldn't afford to waste any length on curling. I wear a size medium, but made a large to be more comfy. I used slightly over 1300 yards to make this.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful Amy! Of course everything you knit is 
I love that color.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Amy - congratulations on your resolutions!!! Both projects are great - I especially like the shawl.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the practicality of your thought and sweater! Thanks for posting the link as well!

You will be envied at work today! 

Sheree


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Amy your sweater is lovely it shows of your beautiful neat knitting,love the color.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Love the sweater ,especially the simplicity of the design. Now you can accent I with one of your beautiful shawls.
Molly


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonderful sweater, thanks for sharing the information. I have never made a sweater before and I think I will try it. You did a great job.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That's what it is all about Amy, making something that you know you will wear. Nice work.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Love the sweater! Good job!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Very pretty sweater!!! Wonderful work!!!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Amy, 

I haven't done a sweater before. I notice in the instructions they have using 2 sets of #8 in two different cable lengths. Did you just use a #7 circular for the whole thing? What length cable did you use?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> Amy,
> 
> I haven't done a sweater before. I notice in the instructions they have using 2 sets of #8 in two different cable lengths. Did you just use a #7 circular for the whole thing? What length cable did you use?


Hi RNLinda. I used a size 7 circular to get gauge. I started out with a smaller length (I believe 16 inches) to cast on the neckline and I then switched to a 24" as the piece increased from the raglan increases. Any other help, just let me know. Send me a PM if you need as well.  This is a GREAT first sweater project.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

It turned out great and is sure to look fantastic on. I love the simple styles...love anything handmade too. good for you for making something for you. we all need to do just that for sure.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Amy, this is my kind of sweater! Thanks for posting your notes, the link and best of all the pic of your beautiful work. The pattern is printing out as I'm typing this. Have yarn that was just waiting for the right pattern and this is it!


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice, Amy! Your knitting is just grand. I have this sweater in my line-up for "one of these days." LOL


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks, Amy. I am new to the site so am not sure what a PM is, I'm guessing personal message. How do you do that? Again, thanks.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> Thanks, Amy. I am new to the site so am not sure what a PM is, I'm guessing personal message. How do you do that? Again, thanks.


Hi RNLinda. To send a personal mesage (PM), click on the user name. You come to a profile screen for that user. You will see in blue SEND PM. Click on that. Type your message and send. That's all there is to it!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks, Suo. Everyone seems to so very helpful. I appreciate it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You are fast. Do you knit in your sleep? lol Cute sweater. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Great job,the pattern looks easy thank-you for sharing.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, Amy. I never knit for myself because (1) I am always fed up with it by the time I am finished, and (2) I hate doing swatches so getting something to actually fit can be a challenge. My hat is off to you for taking the time to make something for yourself. Well done.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the simplicity of the sweater and your knitting is so neat and even, beautiful work.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very nice, I like the neck line.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful. When do you find time to knit such detailed things and breathe??? Love your posts.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic Amy,awesome color.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Amy, everything you knit is beautiful.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Good job. I too must make something for myself for a change....


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful. You did that in one week - I'm envious


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

I really like the neckline.
Great job!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm going to try this pattern! with some of your changes (tall one here, too). It might be one of the first things knit, clothing wise, since the kids were babies!

Christine


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Very pretty. Back to the original pattern, why on earth would anyone want to make a sweater that looks moth eaten?


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work and love the idea of knitting for yourself.


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

I love that pattern. This past summer I made one for DD with recycled sari yarn, it was such a hit, I then made a smaller version in pink for DGD.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Good for you. Both are Beautiful work. My kind of sweater. I to go through life in comfy shirts and wear mostly blue jeans. I never knit anything for myself either, but this year so far I've knitted a pair of leg warmers. Maybe I might knit myself some socks. Don't like to knit adult things. Kids or Baby is what I mostly knit.


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

I not only love you work, but share your New Years resolution! Three weeks in, so far, so good!


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

I not only love you work, but share your New Years resolution! Three weeks in, so far, so good!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful Amy!


----------



## bumpkkin (Jul 21, 2012)

beautiful...love the neckline


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great looking sweater - your work is beautiful. I like the shawl too - especially using it as a scarf.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

nice job, Amy...you could wear that anywhere!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It looks so soft and comfy. Great job!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Amy,
You are my knitting hero--you and Beverley from Victoria, Australia. I can't believe you made the shawl in a week and the sweater, the next week.
Love you,
b.


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the sweater and will add it to my list.
Thank you for the posting.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Your work is so even and I love the color of your sweater. Good for you treating yourself to a lovely sweater.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Both projects look great.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Amy,
Your sweater and shawls are beautiful. Love the colors!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Beatiful sweater, and a great color for a blonde. Glad that you made something for yourself. I'm contemplating doing the same thing soon.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is lovely! And good for you to change the pattern to suit your needs! That's why we make it ourselves, right?


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

All what you knit is great. I like this kind of sweater.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice! You certainly have been productive! Love the color.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Not only is your knitting great, but posting the patterns with it is so kind...we'll call before we all go to the same place wearing your clothes!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice! I have "pinned" these patterns on my Pinterest knitting board. I have some yarn that I bought several months ago to make a sweater but wasn't sure what pattern I wanted to use. This sweater pattern will be perfect! Now, to finish my wingspan so I can begin! LOL


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Love the basic comfort and classiness of it. Change out the yarn and you have a whole new look. Very versatile.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, Amy. I am looking for my first garment project for myself and this looks like a good one.

PS - I love your signature.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You do very nice work Amy. Love them both.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like a wonderfully wearable sweater. Beautiful job and love the color, too.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to knit a few things for myself after Christmas. I am doing just that. Last week I made myself a shawl/scarf
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136423-1.html
> 
> ...


Amy you are simply amazing...not only is your work perfect and beautiful, you are a speed monster. I've never know anyone that can knit as fast as you do. Always look forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a lovely way to treat yourself, Amy. You definitely deserve it!!!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm with you Amy! Like my jeans, sweatshirts, tees, etc...cardigans don't always work for the reasons you stated., unless it is an oversized wrap type.

Your sweater is just beautiful,..think the color will look great on you.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely compliments. I wore this to work yesterday and it was so soft and comfy. I sent a couple of PM's to some of you regarding the neckline. I wore a tank top under it... just incase. It was fine for me and fit nicely and did not fall off my shoulders. However, it would depend on how broad your shoulders are or are not. I helped a couple of members make adjustments to the neckline and I thought I would post it here... It is always easier to recommend alterations after you have knit the pattern and know the ins and outs.

My PLAN (if needed) was to snug it up with a row or two of single crochet. That usually works best for me. Another alternative is to pick up and knit the neckline smaller afterwards. For example, if you were going to make the XS size and you cast on 96 stitches to start your neckline, you would pick up and knit 94 stitches and decrease each round by two stitches (K2 rounds, P2 rounds) to make it smaller. I think this would work best if you are unsure how the neckline will be on you.

If you are POSITIVE that you want it more snug, than you can start out with 86 stitches (if you were making the XS) and increase one stitch on first row (knit row) and then increase two stitches (one on each end) of the following 6 rounds before your set up round. You will now be working with the required 96 stitches and can follow the pattern from there.

I think if I were to knit it again, I would do 3/4 length sleeves as I tend to roll my sleeves up and 3/4 length would look just as nice.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Like your sweater and the wonderful even stitches!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice!! Isn't it great to be able to make something for yourself???


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Amy, lovely sweater..especially like the color..should look great on you!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks beautifully comfortable!


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Great sweater, thank you for the pattern. Nice for everyday wear.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Pattern printed and notes made! My next project! Thanks Amy..


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful, both of them; thank you for the links to the patterns; what are you making this week?


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I like it! Simple and able to wear often!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am knitting this one

http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/PATTmargot.php

It is NOT as well written as the Mothed pullover... but I will keep plugging away and post when I am done.


----------



## Wool gatherer (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous sweater! Can your tell me the pattern used as well as what your blocking mat is made out of? Thanks


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Amy,

As usual I love what you make! This one looks like something I would wear too and I have just the yarn. I am going to download the pattern and make one too.....thanks for the pattern. Enjoy your sweater!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice,i like it.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I need to learn how to knit in the round !!! beautifull top !!!!


Susie


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Wool gatherer said:


> Absolutely fabulous sweater! Can your tell me the pattern used as well as what your blocking mat is made out of? Thanks


The pattern is posted with the photo on page 1 of this thread. I use my "professional" blocking pads which I bought for $6.99 for all four from Harbor Freight. They are actually foam mats that are sold to use on the floor of your garage. LOL BEST blocking mats for the price.

The color will NOT transfer onto your work and the pin holes magically disappear when you pull them out. Some buy play mats at WalMart or the like, and I imagine they are very similar. I love mine.

This piece only required a very light blocking to help the stitches lie evenly and I pinned the sleeves and neckline to get them to lie flat.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice Amy - now you have fulfilled your New year's Resolution, it is time for you to fulfill mine...to have Amy knit me a sweater like the one she knitted herself....JJ (just joking)!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I am knitting this one
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/PATTmargot.php
> 
> It is NOT as well written as the Mothed pullover... but I will keep plugging away and post when I am done.


Oh, I like this one too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Amy, that is beautiful and good for you! It's a lovely pattern and I really like the color you chose.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Watching your posts and projects tells me you have beautiful taste!!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

That sweater is a winner. Very nice work. Take a bow.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

There are times when simple is best - and this is one of them. Are you saying that you finished the entire sweater in one week? Do you ever sleep.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Great sweater, Amy. Perfect for accessorizing with some of your triangle shawls worn to the front or one of your famous cowls. 
I love knitting with Wool-Ease.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Amy, thank you! I have been looking for that sweater - the one you made, not the pattern with the curled back edges. Brilliant!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think this is the best sweater for me to work on for me. Just the kind I would love to wear as well. 
Your work is beautiful and just what you needed. 
Thank you for posting the pattern link. I am going their now.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, Amy. Let's see a picture of you in it!
You are a fast knitter. I get so bored with stockinette that it takes me forever to finish anything like your lovely sweater.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

You sure have had a lot of responses. I think your sweater is perfect for what you want it for. When would most of us need a fancier sweater? Your sweater has a beautiful color and it's perfect for wear all the time. Great knitting job!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Love the sweater! Already printed the pattern and will definitely make this one.
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful! You do deserve something lovely.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Wow, Amy, lovely! You said you were a very fast knitter and now we get to see the results. I am so impressed by your ability to confidently adapt patterns. You make a good point when you suggest that you knit the way the pattern is written first, b/f making changes. I can change a recipe in my head to tailor it to my taste when cooking something new. I am just beginning to think about adapting knitting patterns. I have a long way to go, and I don't knit fast.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Love them both, but am ready to start the sweater YESTERDAY!! So me, too! Thanks for the pattern link!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Amy, Just want I have been looking for..Jeanie


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

LOVE this pattern! Thanks so much! So glad you took time to make things for yourself; you find the best patterns!!!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Good work! It is fun to knit for ourselves sometimes!!,


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Amy. Love your work. You are an inspiration to those of us who don't work too quickly. At all. I would be interested to know where you get your wool ease. I used to love knitting with it, but haven't been able to find it in years.None of the stores around here carry it. I could order it but hate paying for shipping if I can avoid it. Thanks, Robin.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Amy, the sweater is very nice.
Don't you love working with wool ease. I've used it in my last 3 projects.
I love the feel of it.
The cowl is very attractive, and can go dressy or casual!


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

You allways make so many things for others...it's about time you treat yourself! You go girl!


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> Amy,
> You are my knitting hero--you and Beverley from Victoria, Australia. I can't believe you made the shawl in a week and the sweater, the next week.
> Love you,
> b.


Thanks Betsy, you are a darling, but I am not near as good as Amy
love you xx


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

My dear Beverleyjean,

I should say that you are as good as Amy!! Now don't argue.

Love you,
b.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Simplicity at its finest. Thanks for the link.


----------

